# 1947/48 Gambles Hiawatha Bicycle Book



## donogo (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone know where I can purchase a good bicycle collectors book that covers Hiawatha bikes in great detail?  I'm looking for the original paint scheme to the Hiawatha bike I'm restoring.

Also, Where could I find a blueprint/diagram of a Torrington #8 Pedal so I can properly reassemble the pedal to the original manufacturer specs?  I have all the parts and I have a good idea about rebuilding the pedal, but I want to be certain I follow meet the original specs.

Thank you,
Doug


----------

